# My first reptile DIY



## Tinyroar (Sep 22, 2019)

Decided the build a cave hide as my first DIY reptile project. 
Bought gutter corner pipes and liquid nails together then used expanding foam to shape it all up. 
After carving the foam (wow that stuff really DOES expand lol oops) I have applied grout. 
Once the grout is dry I will seal it all up and see how my skinks like it  

Would love feedback tips or suggestions for future projects  

Also grouted a half pipe hide for my bluey... don’t know how that will turn out once it’s dry. Just had some left over grout and a hideous white pipe I wanted to cover. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burningfyra (Sep 22, 2019)

looks good! you just going to seal or are you thinking of paint too?


----------



## -Adam- (Sep 23, 2019)

What a great project @Tinyroar 

With school holidays upon us - you've just inspired me with a project to share with my family. Thank you!

How are you planning on sealing it all up after the grout dries? Please keep us posted with your project, and if you wouldn't mind sharing - how much did it cost all up in the end?

Cheers

-Adam-


----------



## Tinyroar (Sep 23, 2019)

-Adam- said:


> What a great project @Tinyroar
> 
> With school holidays upon us - you've just inspired me with a project to share with my family. Thank you!
> 
> ...



Thanks Adam - what a great school hols project!! 

My husband paints with an airbrush and he has some sort of sealer he is going to use... I will find out for you. 

The most expensive part was the gutter pipe at $15 each, I couldn’t find any cheaper at Bunnings but I’m sure there is cheaper somewhere. I liked this one though because it’s really thick and sturdy. Expanding foam one can $9 - I should have bought 2 cans because the back is bare but it’s going against a wall so I didn’t stress. The grout was around $7 mark. Overall still cheaper than buying one that’s this large. 




burningfyra said:


> looks good! you just going to seal or are you thinking of paint too?



I hadn’t thought of painting it I was just going to seal it.... hmmmm lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Adam- (Sep 23, 2019)

Tinyroar said:


> Expanding foam one can $9 - I should have bought 2 cans because the back is bare but it’s going against a wall so I didn’t stress.



You may have gotten away with one can if you knew how much it expanded and used it more sparingly. 

Look forward to hearing re the sealant -and thanks again for the post. Looking forward to some fun with the kids.


----------

